# Orlik Golden Sliced



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Orlik Golden Sliced (straight virginia)

Upon opening the tin, you smell a mild sweet tobacco. sliced flakes of mostly bright with some brown virginias. i just pinched off small pieces that looked like ready rubbed so it packed and burned pretty nice. the moisture was perfect and no drying out time was needed. after a few chars the tobacco was burning and i had to relight only once (due to the fact i smoke virginias very slowly). billows of smoke with a slight honeyed sweet and tea like flavor remained constant til the bottom third which turned into a straighforward tobacco taste. a little gurgle but no tongue bite, never really got hot even though i smoked it in a fairly large bowl. i liked this blend even if it is a mild european virginia. i think this one would really get better in the cellar for about 4-5 yrs so that the va's had the chance to get some sugar crystals built up. would be a regular tobacco for me and a nice smooth morning smoke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had a bowl of it tonight.

i have to say that it initially reminded me of "Erinmore flake", which is an aromatic with a funky flavor to it. it settled to a nice tangy orange taste to me.

tobacco was very easy to rub out, very easy to pack, and after a couple charring lights, it brought billows of smoke. i had to slow down as it started to tingle a bit on my tongue, more than i like. not really biting, but it was a warning.
smoked it in my mastro de paja rusticated horn that i love but for some reason just don't smoke often enough. still need to re-break it in after the very thorough cleaning it got a while back (the one my step-son was using for his mary jane).

solid straight virginia. thanks to the person that sent me the sample.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i packed my leonarda da vinci 3 sail with a huge azz bowl... 

this stuff has a slight bite to it, but its a tingly bite, not really tongue-bite... the flavor is very good, straight up sweet virginia.
it burns great, and this will be the first time i EVER say "fluffy ash", but it had a fluffy ash. when i initially charred it with a match in the truck, it almost expanded out of the bowl.

very decent straight VA... i normally have blends with more than VAs in them, but this is a very nice change of pace.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

You two guys make my mouth water with all this Orlik Golden Sliced talk.


I cannot wait for my 2 tins to arrive, will open one of them as soon as they do and post my review here.



Damn I can't wait, Did I say that already????? LOL



Shawnp


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Orlik Golden Sliced:


I ordered 2 tins of this because Greg (IHT) kept running his mouth about how good it is. Well first off THANK YOU Greg for talking so much about it.


Opened the tin and took a sniff, smelled like a typical straight VA. It was a little moist so the flakes were a little tough to separate but after a little work I managed to get one off for folding and rolling. I folded the flake in half then rolled that half and stuffed the bowl of one of my Bjarne freehands.

Did my normal first light & took a few puffs. Hmmmmmm this is tangy and in a very good way. Took my time and smoked it slow like a VA should so it wouldn't bite and I could fully enjoy the flavor. I only had to relight twice to get it to stay lit for the remaining bowl.

The taste that came from this little blend was outstanding. I got hints of citrus (I do from good VAs) and spice. The flavor got more intense for me as I got further into the bowl. OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!

I highly recommend trying this blend if you like straight VAs. The price is right so order a few  


5 out of 5 stars for me.


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i get too much credit because i post a lot. :tg 

there's someone on this board who anonomously sent me a sample (actually a few samples) and told me not to post the gift.

if it wasn't for that person doing stuff behind the scenes, i'd have never tried this blend.
ppl gave me credit for talking about SG squadron leader, but i only talked about it because i had a tin and like to write reviews. i don't mind squadron leader, but it's not a favorite of mine, but ppl give me credit for turning them onto it... hey, i just posted that i smoked some... if there's something i really like, i'll probably give half of it away for ppl to try, or go on raving about it (like this blend, or bracken flake or full virginia flake or old gowrie or escudo, etc, etc).

thanks for the props, shawn, but i don't deserve them. i just wrote a review that i was lucky enough to be given a sample to try.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i get too much credit because i post a lot. :tg
> 
> there's someone on this board who anonomously sent me a sample (actually a few samples) and told me not to post the gift.
> 
> ...


Sorry Greg but I don't agree. The gifter may have turned you onto it but it was you who recommended it and talked so highly of it.

Because of you and you alone I tried this great tobacco so suck it up 

So thanks again bro for turning me onto this blend.

Shawn p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had a bowl of this on the way back to work from lunch, in my new Tinsky CS forum pipe.

two thoughts:
1) this pipe rocks out with its cock out. this is my 2nd bowl in this, in less than 24 hours, and both smoked perfectly. the cleaner passes easier than any other pipe i have. no gurgle, but did need to get some of the condensation out of the stem (not the pipes fault, they all do that). i love how it does NOT have pre-carbonization on the bowl, so you get ONLY the tobacco flavor. the bowl size is a lot bigger than it looks in photos. i'm a fan of this shape and slight 1/16th or 1/8th bend. 

2) since this pipe didn't have any ghost flavors, i could taste all the hints of fig and tangy spice. does have a bit of bite if you puff too fast, which i tend to do a bit. i'd rather have more smoke than "whisps" of smoke... one of my faults when it comes to this hobby. this is a very decent, to really good pipe tobacco depending upon your tastes. i'll buy more, which tells you what i think of it.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm waiting for this stuff to arrive from a trade. I can't to try it. I'll add my thoughts about it once I get it.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice review and all I have to add is that this tobacco could easily be an everyday smoke for newbie and veteran alike.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Golden Sliced is a top-notch tobacco. Great tasting Va-Burley, no bite, attractive appearance. 'Smoked by all shrewd judges' indeed.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Is there any Burley in this or not? I keep hearing from both sides. 

I'm smoking this stuff as I type. It's very good. It's nice and sweet. I can't seem to find any of the figs mentioned earlier, but I can taste something like caramel at the tip of my tongue. 

It has a strange tin smell I can't seem to place. Help anyone?


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

IHT said:


> smoked it in my mastro de paja rusticated horn that i love but for some reason just don't smoke often enough. still need to re-break it in after the very thorough cleaning it got a while back (the one my step-son was using for his mary jane).


 :sl


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Alyks said:


> Is there any Burley in this or not? I keep hearing from both sides.
> 
> I'm smoking this stuff as I type. It's very good. It's nice and sweet. I can't seem to find any of the figs mentioned earlier, but I can taste something like caramel at the tip of my tongue.
> 
> It has a strange tin smell I can't seem to place. Help anyone?


i believe it has burley in there. hell, i think the bottom of the tin has a sticker that says it, but i could be wrong... be right back.

yep, says "touch of burley".

the tin smell? it does remind me a bit of Erinmore Flake, but that reminds me of some sort of mouthwash/antiseptic/nyquil stuff. 
maybe it's figs/raisins? most VAs (other than McClellands) smell like raisins to me.



Alyks said:


> :sl


i don't get it? 
was that for my step-son, or me? he's the one that swiped it from me, then i found it in his car all gunked up. had to have it professionally cleaned.
it's a sweet pipe though, and my first fathers day gift ever, so i was pissed. hell, he's got my SMS Meer that was one of my first pipes ever... flucker.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I guess I just had to take a look at the tin. I guess I should read the tin before I post more dumb questions

Oh and that was for your step-son for mistreating a fine piece of smoking equipment.
IHT - gotcha :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the stuff but found the tingle-tongue something to beware of.

While the weed seemed very dry to the touch (out of a new tin) it produced a lot of moisture in the pipe; I took care to let it dry a bit and reduced the mild propensity to bite. Last week I tossed 20-30% fine cut white burley into the last 1/3 of a can and it made a more interesting and cooler smoke.

With or without the added burley I like the stuff.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I really like this stuff!! I just popped a tin of it a few days ago and I can't stop smoking it. Nice taste, nice aroma. Perfect for sitting on the back porch and reading.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Thread resurrection, but this stuff is good. Very true about the ash. Expands out of the bowl. Also seems to get spicier the longer you let it dry out.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I think its the biggest seller at my lounge. They sell it bulk, and the huge jar, constantly needs to be refilled. 
Its my standard smoke 80 percent of the time these days. That and 3 oaks. 
J


----------

